# So where are you ?



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Apparently I have more body fat than 58% of males in the UK,and if everyone in the world had the same body fat as me, it would add 66,436,064 tonnes to the total weight of the world's population 8O

Where are you on the global fat scale

If that's not enough motivation to lose some weight I don't know what is.  :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm below average in UK in my age group (less that 77% of males), but I have more that 55% of males around the world.

Interesting to see that USA are only 6th in the table, they seem to be a bit big over in the Pacific islands.... :roll:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

At my weight/BMI, then 96 million tonnes would be added - and I considered myself to be just a little overweight. Really though, I am just undertall! :lol: 

Colin


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I have a lower BMI than 76% of males aged 45-59 in the uk

I have a higher BMI than 57% of males aged 45-59 in the world 

If everyone in the world had the same BMI as me, it would add 22,066,340 tonnes to the total weight of the world's population


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

BMI 23, lower than 88% of my age in UK, 60% worldwide.

I FEEL SO MONEYSUPERMARKET. 8) 

It also says I am very much like someone from Cameroon. 8O 

Well, my Dad did have a pushbike, maybe thats why. :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Despite my user name I'm lower than 96% of males 45-59 in Uk - 78% World. BMI 22.
I'm more like someone from Central African Republic  
Must be the sun tan


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

BMI 23.
Lower than 69% of my age in GB.
Lower than 63% worldwide.
If everyone was similar it would remove 7,496,363 tonnes from world's total weight.
I'm most like someone from Zimbabwe.

My dad had a pushbike too. 8O


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

I appear to be more like someone from Somalia!!!!! :x 

My dad had a bike as well :lol: :lol: :lol: Chris & Tilly.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I wouldn't say my Mother-in law is fat but you can see her a**e from space.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

BMI 22
Lower than 82% of women in my age group in the UK
Lower than 61% of women in my age group in the world
most like someone from Niger

Wow this scale is amazing, what a massive amount of stats to get that kind of info.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Me I am 38,24 38

gosh I am so fantastic

pictures by request

aldra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm where 747 is, but my wife is just above the average Eritrean & Bangladeshi lady. She's told me in no uncertain terms that she doesn't want to hear another jibe about chocolate, cream cakes, sweeties etc.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

bmi 21
most like someone from uganda

so some ones got my share


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

My is BMI perfect at 22, but I seem to be two feet shorter than I should be.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It's all a load of dangly bits,

First you must know how heavy your skeleton is !!!!


Loddy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

loddy said:


> It's all a load of dangly bits,
> 
> First you must know how heavy your skeleton is !!!!
> 
> Loddy


I wouldn't worry about it Loddy.

If you did it, the result would be bad and they would tell you that you should have silver fur on your back. :lol:


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

This is brilliant. Currently I am similar with the average woman living in Swaziland and if I stay the same, in 10 years time I could be french! Or, if I have a sex change I could be french now!
Stats are fantastic - no wonder politicians love them so much. So, rather than diet, just need to move to a country where everyone is fatter than me. :lol: 

I would like to see a similar table produced based on happiness - would guarantee that Tonga would be top of this table too.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The truth is its rubbish

The BMI of the English rugby team was off the scale

no account of muscle development or bone structure

both of which need to be added to the equasion

having said that it shows that I am overweight

well I might be, maybe, possibly  

Aldra


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Delighted to report that I am saving the world 22,000,000 lbs of fat.
Just like my pal in the Gambia.

What a load of tosh ! Who believes this stuff ?


----------

